# flash file wont load using firefox



## rbspro (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a problem with my flash intro, it loads in IE6/IE7 and Safari on the mac but I'm unable to load it when i use fire fox can anyone help as i am new to FF the page is www.rbsproductions.co.uk


----------



## martt (Jul 26, 2005)

The file doesn't play for me in Firefox. No trouble with other sites that incorporate Flash presentations. I had a look around the Mozilla site and about the only thing I can find is that Flash files made with SwishMax don't work with Flash player 9. I don't know if this would be relevant?

http://kb.mozillazine.org/Flash#Flash_files_don.E2.80.99t_play (see 'Flash Files don't play').

http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=4a8d52ae#swish_max


----------



## rbspro (Feb 18, 2007)

Movie file was made with macromedia flash must be a FF issue have tried all sorts of things but no joy ....thanks for your time in replying
-----rbspro


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ rbspro: I checked the flash-intro in FF 1.5.0.7 and indeed it does not load, while using the IE-tab in the same FF, it does. At the moment I can not check if it also does not work in FF 2.0 for me (I'll try tonight), but it is a strange problem. Perhaps a setting somewhere in FF?

PS Very nice intro!


----------



## rbspro (Feb 18, 2007)

yeh I think its a setting issue within FF 1.07 but as yet havent found it yet.....cheers dude
----rbspro


----------

